# Eclipse RessourceChangeListener wie Workspace festlegen?



## schuetzejanett (2. Sep 2007)

Hallo,

in meiner Eclipe RCP habe ich ene preference Datei, welche sich nach dem dem Exportieren der RCP alsProdukt(Feature) im Produkt ordner befindet.
In der RCP lade ich zu begin diese datei als preferencestore und kann die einzelnen Eigenschaften ber preference pages ändern.
Nun möchte ich das nicht nur der client der die datei ändert sondern alle clients ber dieänderng informiert werden.
Dafür habe ich derzeit einen job, welcher jede sekunde das änderungsdatum der Datei überprfüt und wenn sich das geändert hat anschlägtund die datei neu läd.
Allerdings denke ich das das nicht so ne tolle Lösung ist.
Kann ich die Datei denn mit ne RessourceCangeListener überwachen?
Und wenn ja, wie sage ich dem Listener das diese Datei zum Workspace gehört?
Meine RCP ist ja ein Programm, was nix mit nem Workspace oder so zu tun hat, also mit eclipse nichts zu tun hat. Kann ich irgendwo einen Ordner als Workspace angeben, welcher dann überwacht wird?

Oder gbt es noch eine bessere Idee mitzubekommen wenn eine Dtei sich ändert als einen Job welcher jede Sekunde das Änderungsdatum vergleicht?
Dachte ja der preferencestore mit einem ProbertychangeListener tut das gewünschte, aber der fnktioniert nur, wenn der Client die Daten ändert, und nicht wenn ein anderer Client die Daten ändert.


----------



## Wildcard (2. Sep 2007)

Häng einen PropertyChangeListener an den PreferenceStore.


----------



## Wildcard (2. Sep 2007)

schuetzejanett hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dachte ja der preferencestore mit einem ProbertychangeListener tut das gewünschte, aber der fnktioniert nur, wenn der Client die Daten ändert, und nicht wenn ein anderer Client die Daten ändert.


Das war eben aber noch nicht da, oder?  ???:L 
Was bezeichnest du in diesem Kontext als Client?


----------



## schuetzejanett (2. Sep 2007)

doch es war da 

Also das fertige programm befindet sich auf einem netzlaufwerk und die verschiedenen nutzer greifen alle auf die gleiche exe und somit die gleiche Datei zu?
Also ist client eine Nutzer


----------

